# Free plans to my new 8x4 coop with 16x8 sealed run



## Diydaly (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi everyone , I've just built myself a new coop whilst In lockdown and decided to create a blog at the same time! The link below contains a full set of plans on how I built it and all the materials / tools required.. I've also put a YouTube video walk around together..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very, very nice. Inside pics are always part of the enjoyment of seeing someone's hard work. 

BTW, if you don't have a secure latch on the exterior nest it would be a good idea to put one on to keep predators from coming in that way.


----------



## Diydaly (Jun 18, 2020)

Thankyou robin your comments are much appreciated! I’ll add a latch to the nesting box


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Diydaly (Jun 18, 2020)

Thanks slippy!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Beautiful work! Good job. I am just curious, did you bury the wire underground to prevent digging predators from getting in?


----------



## Diydaly (Jun 18, 2020)

Sylie said:


> Beautiful work! Good job. I am just curious, did you bury the wire underground to prevent digging predators from getting in?


Thankyou sylie! yes I did , we are surrounded by woodland and have regular visits from foxes and badgers. A few years back our neighbour had a badger dig under and into their coop!


----------



## Diydaly (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do they also have an automatic waterer?


----------



## Diydaly (Jun 18, 2020)

No that’s one thing I haven’t got rigged up yet.. I’m currently using a 2 gallon refillable drinker. I’m looking into making my own setup at the moment


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I saw the barrel and thought that might be what it was for.


----------



## Diydaly (Jun 18, 2020)

Here's my more detailed plans https://www.diydaly.com/blog/how-to-build-a-chicken-coop


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What is your away from home job? Not trying to get too personal but when you see something like your coop the impression is someone who works creating things.


----------



## Diydaly (Jun 18, 2020)

I’m a service manager in the motor trade and mot tester , nowadays I spend most days in the office though.. I’ve learnt most my skills though hobbies and generally just “having a go” but I’ve always been quite particular and love trying to do my best at everything


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You might have missed your calling. Although you're able to do what you enjoy without the pressure of it being your job.

Huh, I did not realize you weren't in the states. Or you're an expat.


----------

